

Woman who claimed was 'allergic to Wi-Fi' gets disability allowance from court - elmar
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/11834670/Woman-who-claimed-she-was-allergic-to-Wi-Fi-gets-disability-allowance-from-French-court.html

======
dekhn
Was there a double-blind test to determine whether her sensitivity could be
observed?

